# hello new to fourm



## tmosler (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi Just joined thinking about getting 2 mice and would appreciate feedback on future questions.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hello and welcome.


----------



## fancyfeet (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello from SC, USA! Welcome!

I just joined about a month ago and this forum is awesome!
I started with two mice and I'm now thinking about breeding so this has been a great resource.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya!


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

I can attest to the forum being awesome~


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Aldowin (Sep 11, 2015)

I just joined about a month ago and this forum is awesome!
เล่นบาคาร่าฟรี


----------

